# Dip pen info needed



## Boomer (Aug 6, 2008)

I have noticed that there has been a mention of dip pens on one of the other threads and I figured that this is the right thread to ask my question. The question is this in making a dip pen are there special kits to use?  I would like to get more information about these kind of pens.  Sorry but I do have a  second question :  How and where would a person get started in making this type of pen? Any and all help on this subject would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## brycej (Aug 6, 2008)

Making a dip pen is very straight forward. What you do need is a nib holder and a nib. You can get these from two of the vendors here on this forum, perhaps more. check out Lou, aka DCBluesman and Anthony aka PenWorks.

You can either mount the nib holder directly in the pen body or put a small 7mm tube in the body of the pen and put the holder in that. 

Do a search for dip pen and you should find more information.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 6, 2008)

...and check out Don's (aka its_virgil) website for an article on one way to make them: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles   Lou sells the inserts for holding the nibs. There is no commercially available kit.
Do a good turn daily!
Don 


brycej said:


> check out Lou, aka DCBluesman and Anthony aka PenWorks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 6, 2008)

I sell inserts and nibs as a kit here.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2311


----------



## badger (Aug 7, 2008)

Dip pens are super easy with minimal equipment, and are always popular.

I got my kits from DCBluesman, and followed the article.

I made a pin chuck out of aluminum stock I got at the hardware store.  1/4" rod if I am not mistaken.  And the pin was just a framing nail.  It took almost no time to make, just filed flat and checked depth all the time.

I glue a 7mm tube in a blank, and turn on my pin chuck.  To try it out, I'll bet you could pinch one prepared like that between your mandrel and tail stock.  That's how I did my first one.

As for shape it helps to follow the classic dip pen shap at least for the grip area.  I have a couple artist friends and they all said the one I made with that grip was the best.

Here is a pic of the one they approved of.






Hope that helps.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a thread in the shows and market section. Check out my findings on a combination dip/stick pen.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35446

Bruce
.
.


----------

